# Fed up to the back teeth with people who dump their unwanted pets.



## Meowy Catkin (17 March 2013)

Yet again, someone has dumped an unwanted cat. It's not hard to tell the difference between an ex-pet and a true feral. I've been in touch with our wonderful local rescue centre and hopefully I can catch him and they will have a space. Unfortunately he's pretty nervous as our brown cat is beating him up regularly.


----------



## lpeacock (17 March 2013)

I know a few people who have bought puppies, then Realised that effort is involved and got rid of them.

There are some circumstances, such as illness where they cannot look after the pet anymore which is understandable, however that is not always the case.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (17 March 2013)

People's circumstances do change and I do sympathize, but driving out to the countryside and chucking your unwanted pet out of the car and driving off, is not the solution.


----------



## Honey08 (17 March 2013)

Faracat said:



			People's circumstances do change and I do sympathize, but driving out to the countryside and chucking your unwanted pet out of the car and driving off, is not the solution.
		
Click to expand...

I agree, and what kind of person do you have to be to be able to actually dump something??


----------



## touchstone (17 March 2013)

I'm in the same situation, a starving stray has turned up, but with five cats already I can't take it.  I'm hoping that the cats protection might be able to help.


----------



## millimoo (17 March 2013)

We have regular dumplings near my parents, from cats, dogs & rabbits... 
I have given a home to a cat, my mums neighbour has homed another, and a CPL volunteer up the road has a whole host of cats living wild that have just turned up. 
I'm aware if two rabbits, one a saddleback that I tried and failed to catch, and the other a white one with black spots that survived in the wild for at least 18 months (used to see it grazing in the field by the lane)
The dumped dogs have successfully been rehomed too.
It's bloody awful though, as many have been dumped in the Autumn in cold weather, and just left to fend for themselves. It's just cruel & so wrong


----------



## Paint Me Proud (17 March 2013)

about 18 months ago myself and several others spent nearly 3 hours trying to catch two terrified kittens that some lowlife had dumped on the lane by our stables.

We managed to catch one (amongst bramble, ouch) but the other disappeared. The one we caught is currently fast asleep next to me on the sofa 

I was really angry though as the lane has two livery yards on it and it would have been easy for them to leave the two kittens in a box on either drive. That way both could have been safe and rescued easily. But they must have just thrown them out of the car and carried on. The kitten (now named Jessie) was fully litter trained and friendly (once the ordeal had worn off) so they must have spent time on her before they just threw her away.

Makes me so angry!! 

edited to add - on the lane we have had chickens, rabbits and dogs dumped too


----------



## Meowy Catkin (18 March 2013)

I'm so glad that Jessie is safe now. Lucky cat. 

It's quite shocking how common dumping pets is.


----------



## GinaB (18 March 2013)

One of my rabbits was dumped in a local country park


----------



## touchstone (20 March 2013)

Quick update - I contacted the cats protection who will donate a voucher to get the cat neutered if I trap and release it, as they are assuming that the cat is feral. I'm not entirely convinced it is as the other strays I've dealt with were just as terriffied outdoors but fine once indoors. It looks like they are full to bursting so it seems unlikely they'll be able to take it.

I'll feel awful trapping and releasing the cat if it is friendly (I've no idea if it's tom or queen or neutered or not as it's turning up at 7pm every evening) so if anyone wants a cat in the North East if it is friendly please let me know!  It is a very pretty grey/white and tabby and has been hanging around for at least a month - no cats matching the description are reported missing and I'm sure it wil be checked for a microchip at the vets.


----------



## Crugeran Celt (20 March 2013)

Many years ago my MIL was walking her spaniel when it disappeared under some bushes and wouldn't come out. She had to crawl in to get it and found a Labrador in the bushes with barbed wire wrapped around its neck and around a tree stump. She untied the dog and rung us to see if we would have it while we looked for its owner's. We advertised it on local radio and with all local rescues and vets but unsurprisingly no one came forward so we kept her, she was the most beautiful natured dog ever and we had her for over 12 years. I also had a cat from a friend whose daughter had found it in a box on a main road. It is so hard to believe anyone would go to these lengths to get rid of an unwanted animal when there are so many rescues that will take them without judging your circumstances. I do realise that circumstances can change but surely it is possible to find an alternative to just dumping them, so sad.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (20 March 2013)

touchstone said:



			Quick update - I contacted the cats protection who will donate a voucher to get the cat neutered if I trap and release it, as they are assuming that the cat is feral. I'm not entirely convinced it is as the other strays I've dealt with were just as terriffied outdoors but fine once indoors. It looks like they are full to bursting so it seems unlikely they'll be able to take it.
		
Click to expand...

I'm in a similar situation with my stray (rescue don't have a space but they can organise a trap, get him neutered and then release him back here). Unfortunately my spotty boy (wimpiest cat ever) has joined in with the brown cat in chasing the stray away whenever he ventures out from the barn.


----------



## touchstone (20 March 2013)

Faracat said:



			I'm in a similar situation with my stray (rescue don't have a space but they can organise a trap, get him neutered and then release him back here). Unfortunately my spotty boy (wimpiest cat ever) has joined in with the brown cat in chasing the stray away whenever he ventures out from the barn.
		
Click to expand...

Mine have bgone into territotial mode too.  I only have three that go out, but I'm having to lock them in at night because one is coming in with war wounds after beating the stray up.  It makes them aggressive with each other too and I got bitten quite badly trying to break a fight up.   Blooming cats.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (20 March 2013)

Well would you flipping believe it but another stray has turned up! This time a very fat black and white cat and I'm really hoping that it's not a pregnant female. Kasper (my spotty one) has taken an immediate liking to this cat which does make it more likely to be female.  

It/she was outside the back door and was asking for food and was happy to keep about 3m away from me which is a lot closer than I can get to the ginger one as he's still being run off when ever he shows his face. Poor chap is so timid now. I will get back in contact with the rescue tomorrow and update them. Hopefully I will be able to pick up a trap at the weekend.

T - I hope your cat bite heals quickly.


----------



## TrasaM (20 March 2013)

Faracat.. I think the cats are broadcasting your details on Cat Tube  

I rescued 3 sick freezing kittens in January that were stranded in the floods. Looked like they'd been dumped when it snowed then the thaw almost drowned them. Thankfully RSPCA came and collected same evening and got them to a vet for treatment. 
I will never really comprehend how people do this. The ones I found had definitely been pets as they were delighted to be rescued.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (20 March 2013)

TrasaM said:



			I think the cats are broadcasting your details on Cat Tube 

Click to expand...

There's definitely something going on.


----------



## touchstone (20 March 2013)

Oh no Faracat - a pregnant queen is the last thing you need, (that's how I ended up going from two to four cats as I kept the feral queen and one kitten.)   I think the charities are gearing up for kitten season as that's why they can't take my stray, so hopefully they should take it if it is in kitten.

At least it will have a more comfy night after some food, it's freezing out there.

I think TrasaM's right, they are spreading the message where food is on offer!


----------



## Meowy Catkin (20 March 2013)

Yes, there's probably two cats in the barn now. Sadly it's full of machinery and cars rather than comfy hay bales. I might put an old blanket (or two) in there in case the B&W is in kitten and has them before a trap is sorted.


----------



## Goldenstar (26 March 2013)

I found my mum and dads little lurcher in a ditch at the side of the road it had a dislocated hip , vet said it would have been dumped by someone who did not want to take in to be fixed , she was freezing starving and in terrible pain i was on crutches but able to drive at the time I managed to lift her into the back of the range rover not easy dog screaming in pain me on one leg and took her to our vets who fixed her she has given my mum and dad so much pleasure.
I don't know how people can do it.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (26 March 2013)

What a lucky dog that you spotted her and that she has a wonderful home now. It's awful that her previous owner dumped her when she needed him/her most.


----------

